# Cold?



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Does it seem like this season will be late due to the cold weather we have been having?

I see a lot of post saying known spots have not popped yet. The morels I found Weds, haven't grown at all since. 

I'm in North East Ohio , just wondering if anyone was thinking the same.


----------



## eagle-eye (May 5, 2013)

same goes over in the nw side of state, i found a mess of greys wed along fence row but check other spots today, cold &amp; windy, looking like mid week should be


----------



## biggoldstick (May 3, 2014)

Still cold in geauga..... Usually found something by now in previous years....people I know in Athens are just starting to get in full swing... We are usually a week or so behind them...70's next week, should bring 'em up


----------



## cmk (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree. I haven't spent a lot of time looking, because of the temperature. But I have visited spots where I have found blacks, yellows, and half-frees in the past. I haven't spotted one yet! 
I'm also from northeast Ohio.


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

I have been out a bunch this past week and have not seen anything in Geauga County. Found a couple dryads and ramps. Also went to Mantua on Sunday. 

J


----------



## zeuss22 (May 5, 2014)

Yep - seems like the cold has a stunt on them - at least that's what I'm hoping in NE Ohio (near Youngstown). Been out twice - saw a few false morels (Verpas) that are supposed to come out even before blacks? The warmth today should be a good thing. Im looking for a good year. :-D


----------

